# Girls



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey I'm an ENFP. Now don't get me wrong I love people. But sometimes I don't understand people. At one moment I am the center of attention at another I am out of place. My main question will someone explain girls to me? I can never makes sense out of them!


----------



## Coleoptera (Oct 9, 2014)

XX chromosome. They have innies, not outies.


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

What does that mean?


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Girls...they uhm..its complicated...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

gwawesome said:


> Hey I'm an ENFP. Now don't get me wrong I love people. But sometimes I don't understand people. At one moment I am the center of attention at another I am out of place. My main question will someone explain girls to me? I can never makes sense out of them!



Surprise! _You're not supposed to_! That's part of the fun!


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

try talking to a girl without any preconceptions about them being hard to understand. 

if it fails, try talking to another girl, and another, and another

stereotypicially, girls focus on relationships, boys focus is on freedom.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

mysterie said:


> try talking to a girl without any preconceptions about them being hard to understand.
> 
> if it fails, try talking to another girl, and another, and another
> 
> stereotypicially, girls focus on relationships, boys focus is on freedom.


Theoretically yes, but like you said "stereotypically" meaning its not always true :O dun dun dun


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

mysterie said:


> try talking to a girl without any preconceptions about them being hard to understand.
> 
> if it fails, try talking to another girl, and another, and another
> 
> stereotypicially, girls focus on relationships, boys focus is on freedom.


I guess that is true. Guy want freedom girls want relationships. I have been talking to more girls and I'm learning a few things. But I feel like girls like to make everything complicated! If you give it to a girl straightforward they don't like it. It always has to be funny and original!


----------



## Dynamitetalks (Sep 21, 2012)

Get money Get bitches


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Dynamitetalks said:


> Get money Get bitches


Haha! Although some men who have money don't get any girls!


----------



## Dynamitetalks (Sep 21, 2012)

gwawesome said:


> Haha! Although some men who have money don't get any girls!


That is not what pop culture is telling you


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Dynamitetalks said:


> That is not what pop culture is telling you


I guess I just need to be famous then I will get all the girls haha!


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

A girl is a cat. 
Use a string that's out of reach if you want to intrigue her.
But know once she has the string she moves on.
Keep string out of reach and play on.


----------



## Afropastepanda (Apr 19, 2014)

don't try to understand women bruh. Women understand each other, and they fucking hate each other.


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha! Both those last comments were funny. You know it's weird. I feel like when I typed this discussion I was really frustrated. Now I have gone on a date ever couples days since then. Online dating is the best. Also girls are a lot more simple than men think. Although they can make things complex!


----------



## Afropastepanda (Apr 19, 2014)

shit man, you're doing better than me. 

I had an online dating profile for like 3 years. Ive sent out hundreds of messages in that time span.

I had on girl tell me her bowling average in those three years, and that's it.

Needless to say, I deleted it. :dry:


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Afropastepanda said:


> shit man, you're doing better than me.
> 
> I had an online dating profile for like 3 years. Ive sent out hundreds of messages in that time span.
> 
> ...


I will give you the best dating sights I use. #1 plenty of fish #2 ok cupid #3 tinder #4 datehookup.com (datehookup is kids ghetto but I have met a few people off there) #5 badoo (the girls on badoo are young 18-20 or mexican)

Try this line on every girl. "What's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?"
It doesn't work every time but I have had success. Don't spend too much time with one girl. Write 10-20 or more girls a day. At first it's hard. But then things happen. I'm going out with a girl tomorrow who looks like a model. I used that line.
Also ask a close friend that's a girl or your friends girlfriend what she thinks about your profile. What to add or change.
I did all of those and have had great luck.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

This thread depresses me and to see it in the NF forum, yikes, I expect better of my fellow NF's!

1) We're not bitches, we're women.

2) If you only listen to pop culture, you're an idiot as it's just to sell you things.

3) And I love my women friends. We don't all hate each other. Maturity level and social class may be part of the equation here. 

4) One liner messages on dating sites are usually ignored unless you think the guy is semi-attractive. Usually these one-liners swiftly develops into sexual talk by the pursuing online male. It's tough being a woman. It's dating, not a strip joint. Completely disrespectful.

5) That line of reasoning of women being like cats and you have to entice them with a string. I've seen that line in a player's book about being a challenge to women to keep them interested. Look, people, it rarely works if you want a long term relationship with a woman. Those books are written by sociopaths. We are people just like you. Treat us with respect, talk to us and be kind.

And uncertainty is part of the dating game. You think things are going great and they never call you again. It goes both ways. 

Treat a woman how you would if your mother was watching your interactions.


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Endless Rainbows said:


> This thread depresses me and to see it in the NF forum, yikes, I expect better of my fellow NF's!
> 
> 1) We're not bitches, we're women.
> 
> ...


You know I like and appreciate your comment. I don't disrespect women. Every girl I have met I treat like a princess. 
But I agree that if all a guy is looking for is a sexual encounter than he is missing out. 
Actually in the last few weeks I have dated different girls I have realized how sweet and caring they really are. Also I love having women as friends they always add something to my life. 

I met a sweet girl last night. I didn't know how sweet she was at first because she was being really self contious. Which came off as bitchy. But she is a sweet and giving person. 

I guess what I learned about girls is that when a guy tries to meet you open up. Girls are so hard to get to know sometimes. Not that they necessarily have anything wrong with them . But all women have a preconceived idea that men are all ass holes.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

they're people, therefore they suck.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

gwawesome said:


> You know I like and appreciate your comment. I don't disrespect women. Every girl I have met I treat like a princess.
> But I agree that if all a guy is looking for is a sexual encounter than he is missing out.
> Actually in the last few weeks I have dated different girls I have realized how sweet and caring they really are. Also I love having women as friends they always add something to my life.
> 
> ...


We have been conditioned not to trust men as they are only after one thing and women have much more to lose if one was to get pregnant. Our guard is extra up for some random stranger on the internet or street. You never know someone's intentions. Better to be wary.

I disagree that all women believe that all men are arseholes. It's the "all or none" term there, very easy to refute. I don't believe all men are assholes myself. You meet different people the more you put yourself out there and from my experience, no, not all men are arseholes.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Edit


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

They're people. There's no need to over-complicate things.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

gwawesome said:


> Hey I'm an ENFP. Now don't get me wrong I love people. But sometimes I don't understand people. At one moment I am the center of attention at another I am out of place. My main question will someone explain girls to me? I can never makes sense out of them!


Your question is quite vague. What is it that you want to understand about women?

From my experiences, here is the hypothesis I have come up with against the claim "women cannot be understood":

Women are very detailed, and they are commonly misunderstood for this very reason. If you can identify a claim, idea or emotion a woman makes or experiences with the details that woman has associated with them, then you will understand the woman of interest.

Men can be just as complicated to women, however, it's typically for the opposite reason. Men tend to "keep things simple" to the point that they lack the necessary details a woman requires to completely understand their action or decisions.


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Endless Rainbows said:


> We have been conditioned not to trust men as they are only after one thing and women have much more to lose if one was to get pregnant. Our guard is extra up for some random stranger on the internet or street. You never know someone's intentions. Better to be wary.
> 
> I disagree that all women believe that all men are arseholes. It's the "all or none" term there, very easy to refute. I don't believe all men are assholes myself. You meet different people the more you put yourself out there and from my experience, no, not all men are arseholes.


I like the way you put it better than I did. I agree it is scary meeting people on the internet. The girl I met last night said she dated some online guy and he tried to kill her. So i see the reserve! But like I said when I started this discussion I was frustrated. Although it is funny how men and women are programmed. Men want sex. Women want families. Not always but I'm using a generality. So men don't want to be confined. Women don't want to be just another object to a man.


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

mony said:


> Your question is quite vague. What is it that you want to understand about women?
> 
> From my experiences, here is the hypothesis I have come up with against the claim "women cannot be understood":
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. Originally I was just frustrated with a few girls. But I feel I have a better understanding at the moment.


----------



## Afropastepanda (Apr 19, 2014)

gwawesome said:


> I will give you the best dating sights I use. #1 plenty of fish #2 ok cupid #3 tinder #4 datehookup.com (datehookup is kids ghetto but I have met a few people off there) #5 badoo (the girls on badoo are young 18-20 or mexican)
> 
> Try this line on every girl. "What's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?"
> It doesn't work every time but I have had success. Don't spend too much time with one girl. Write 10-20 or more girls a day. At first it's hard. But then things happen. I'm going out with a girl tomorrow who looks like a model. I used that line.
> ...


yeah I tried two of those websites, and I just figured that I honestly had a better change of meeting a nice woman in person and in my day to day life than online. The thing about online dating is there's no real connection when you're talking to someone, because at the end of the day its just pixels on the screen, ya know? Not saying online dating is bad, just figured it wasn't for me lol


----------



## gwawesome (Aug 24, 2014)

Afropastepanda said:


> yeah I tried two of those websites, and I just figured that I honestly had a better change of meeting a nice woman in person and in my day to day life than online. The thing about online dating is there's no real connection when you're talking to someone, because at the end of the day its just pixels on the screen, ya know? Not saying online dating is bad, just figured it wasn't for me lol


I had a lot of bad luck with it at first! But tonight I'm taking out a gorgeous women who contacts me as much or more than I do her. I also now have a few friends from online dating. So don't give up on it or you! But good luck! Just treat a girl right and tease her at the same time. Girls like that!


----------



## DarkPurple (Oct 13, 2014)

explain all girls? lol We are all different. I have been told by some that I have a mind of a man .. so yea lol 

You are in the right place though. Knowing a girl's type and learning about it can help you understand a lot.


----------



## euphorie (May 21, 2014)

Who run the world? That was my first thought, with Beyonce's vocals. 

I can't give a serious answer. Even I don't understand my own gender and I don't want to generalise.


----------



## cassiepierce (Oct 16, 2014)

We could get distracted easily, at least for me. But I think most girls would want someone to take the time to understand them. Oh, and also being sincere about it


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

Good news, everyone!


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

You do not understand women. You please them.

Understand?


----------

